# Break-away rig



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

I want to try a break-away rig. Typically I use a mullet rig. Is there any way to use a mullet rig with the break-away? I have already modified the leader on a mullet rig, making it shorter so that it will allow the hook to attach to the impact shield and it looks like it will work. I am wondering if, other then buying the parts to make my own break-away rigs, are there are any other tips/ideas out there to modify them for use with mullet rigs or to be able to use them with trout rigs or other rigs which have longer leaders?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Are you*

asking, what rig to use for casting a really long leader?? Because a breakaway is meant to be used in two ways....
1) if you are fishing for large fish that like to jump, like a tarpon...the sinker is secure to the line with a really thin wire or line mono line, when the tarpon come up to jump. The sinker will breakaway from your line, so when the fish jumps the weight of the sinker doesnt help the fish throw the hook...

2) the breakaway is also used, when you are fishing a area with alot of rocks and anything else that might snag your rig....you use a three way swivel, one goes to the mainline, one goes to the leader....then you add a piece of really line mono and tie that to the sinker.....some people use rubberbands....but what happen is, if you get snag...you give it a hard tug. The line mono/rubber band snap and you get your rig back.......

What i think you are talking about is some type of "Pulley rig"....here is a site great pictures...
http://www.geocities.com/tony2kuk/rigs.html We also have pictures here on the forum....just do a search for pulley rigs


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi JP,
I guess I should have clarified. Breakaway Tackle is the company that makes the rigs I am talking about. They are the for distance casting and are pre made. Yes, they have several models, one of which is the pulley type or fish finder. I have the fixed length ones and they only allow for so much leader tied to the hook. I am looking to use the rigs with longer leaders and or mullet rigs and am not sure if it'll work. I have long used lighter lines off of my three-ways when fishing snag infested areas. Would much rather loose a few onces of lead then my rigs  I'll search the post though and see what I can dig up here.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*We have pictures*

on how to make a LONG pulley leader here on this site, i been looking for it but the site is acting up....anyway it was call "Big A$$ pulley rig" I am sure i saw it here.....but look at RR shark rig in the bible section...It works like that, but instead of coiling the leader around the clip, you just wrap the leader (Part) with the hook, and then bring it down to where the sinker is. And there you can add that impact shield or a homemade clip that will hold the baited hook in place as you cast.....I made my own, with steel/mono/weed line for just about anything i might be fishing for and wanting to use a longer leader.......the site or my computer is having trouble right now.....but maybe someone else will post that link for you on the Big Pulley rig...


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

BAPR-here you go
http://home.earthlink.net/~biters/pullyrig.htm
charlie


----------

